# CTF in St. Ingbert 24. Mai



## snoopy-bike (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

der RSC St. Ingbert veranstaltet am Sonntag, dem 24. Mai seine CTF "Auf den Spuren der Pur"

Start ist an der Eisenberghalle in St. Ingbert / Hassel (Anfahrt ist ausgeschildert)

Strecken: 52 Kilometer; 1.200 Höhenmeter bis zu ca. 35 Kilometer und ca. 750 Höhenmeter (Streckenlänge dazwischen frei kombinierbar!)
 - Gefahren wird im Wesentlichen auf der grünen PUR -
unterwegs gibt es zwei Verpflegungsstellen mit Obst, Getränken und Leckereien

*Startzeit ist von 8.00 Uhr bis 11.00 Uhr*


Anschließend gibt es wie gewohnt jede Menge "handgemachter" Kuchen.

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns!:daumen:

weitere Infos und Höhenprofil unter:

www.rsc-igb.de


----------



## Markus (MW) (13. Mai 2009)

Sehr schön, war letztes Jahr schon super...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (13. Mai 2009)

Die muss ich mir auch mal wieder antun.


----------



## Dijo (13. Mai 2009)

der Termin ist in meinem Kalender auch schon fett gemarkert


----------



## *Holdi* (13. Mai 2009)

Hoffe meine Federgabel ist bist dort hin wieder zurückgeschick worden, sonst müßte ich dies mit der alten Klapperkiste in Angriff nehmen. Würde nicht so viel Spaß machen!


----------



## [email protected] (14. Mai 2009)

Schade da bin ich mit Mike in der Eifel.


----------



## Stallion (14. Mai 2009)

Bin dabei


----------



## Limit83 (19. Mai 2009)

hey - werde am sonntag gegen 8 uhr starten. Wer die Runde in ca. 2,5h fahren will, kann sich gern dranhängen. Vorteil: Ihr müsst nicht nach den Schildern schauen und könnt euch nicht verfahren. Ich werde dann gegen 12 Uhr zur zweiten Runde aufbrechen...

Gruß Limit


----------



## snoopy-bike (20. Mai 2009)

Limit83 schrieb:


> hey - werde am sonntag gegen 8 uhr starten. Wer die Runde in ca. 2,5h fahren will, kann sich gern dranhängen. Vorteil: Ihr müsst nicht nach den Schildern schauen und könnt euch nicht verfahren. Ich werde dann gegen 12 Uhr zur zweiten Runde aufbrechen...
> 
> Gruß Limit



Bei uns kriegst Du aber nichts an der Verpflegungsstelle!!


----------



## mikkimann (21. Mai 2009)

freu mich auf sonntag.
meine erste ctf!
sehr gespannt.


----------



## Stallion (21. Mai 2009)

mikkimann schrieb:


> freu mich auf sonntag.
> meine erste ctf!
> sehr gespannt.



Meiner auch 

Kann mir vllt jmd genauer beschreiben wo der Startpunkt is? Kann mit dem Namen jetz nix anfangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (22. Mai 2009)

Der Start ist in Hassel in der Eisenberghalle - wenn du von St. Ingbert/Mitte (Restaurant "Zum goldenen M") aus Richtung Hassel/Niederwürzbach fährst, kommt in Hassel EINE große Kreuzung (es gibt nur eine), bei der es links Richtung Rohrbach geht. Hier NICHT abbiegen, sondern die darauffolgende Straße links rein. Dann gehts einmal rechts um ne Kurve, Berg hoch, über die Kuppe und schon siehst du auf der rechten Seite die Halle, wenn du früh genug da bist, kannst du vor der Halle rechts rein, Richtung Kindergarten/Sportplatz, um von Hinten besser zur Halle zu gelangen... 
Viel Erfolg und Spaß am Sonntag!
Gruß Limit


----------



## Oberaggi (22. Mai 2009)

Falls jemand Internet hat und ich mich nicht irre kann man hier nachschauen.


----------



## Stallion (22. Mai 2009)

Dank euch beiden


----------



## Hoppl (22. Mai 2009)

Die beiden Strecken gibts net zufällig als GPS-Daten?


----------



## Calli Potter (23. Mai 2009)

Komme auch. Wann ist denn ne gute Zeit wenn nicht soviel los ist auf der Strecke


----------



## chris84 (23. Mai 2009)

fährt jemand ausm Köllertal morgen mit dem Bike nach St. Ingbert? 

Anreise ca. 25km ab Heusweiler, Ich würd gern so gegen 7 Uhr los... wer fährt mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoppl (23. Mai 2009)

@ snoopy-bike

Hab grad gesehen, dass du ein Rotwild-HT fährst.

Du bist mir nicht zufällig am Donnerstag am Schürer Hof auf der Pur begegnet? 
Hatte grad angefangen zu regnen, da bist (vermutlich) du zweimal an mir vorbei gehuscht. 
Einmal hin und gleich wieder zurück. 
Hab grad die Batterien vom GPS gewechselt.


----------



## Stallion (23. Mai 2009)

Mhhh....hab gerade bemerkt das sich der Druckpunkt meiner Bremse solangsam verabschiedet....hfftl hält das morgen


----------



## snoopy-bike (23. Mai 2009)

Hoppl schrieb:


> @ snoopy-bike
> 
> Hab grad gesehen, dass du ein Rotwild-HT fährst.
> 
> ...



Hi,

ja genau, ich erinnere mich.. musste umdrehen und limit abholen, der ist nicht nachgekommen
-kleiner Scherz-

GPS-Daten gibts auf der St. Ingbert Homepage unter PUR!!
VG


----------



## Hoppl (23. Mai 2009)

Die PUR-Daten hab ich - dachte es gibt für den CTF vll was eigenes...
Werd wohl nur die kleine Runde drehen - die hätte mich eben interessiert.

Aber so isses a kei Beebruch


----------



## crazyeddie (23. Mai 2009)

ich werd so gegen halb zehn starten. würde mich freuen, ein paar bekannte gesichter zu entdecken!


----------



## chris84 (24. Mai 2009)

Die Strecke war mal wieder super! 

Verpflegung auch klasse, hat echt spaß gemacht heute. Und das Wetter hat ja auch gut mitgespielt! 

die steht nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder aufm Plan!


----------



## mikkimann (24. Mai 2009)

daumen weit nach oben!

hat mir sehr gut gefallen.
an servicestationen im wald könnte ich mich gewöhnen.

schön


----------



## [email protected] (24. Mai 2009)

Anspruchsvoll und Abwechslungsreich!!!!!!
  Super CTF !!!!!
Danke an Verpflegungsstelle 2 für die Trinkflasche
 habe das Gute Teil in der Turnhalle wieder abgegeben.



Vielen Dank auch  an die oder den "Bikefreund/e" für das Nadelholz auf der Strecke
die kleinen Sprünge gaben den letzten Kick!!!!


Gruß Pädchefahrer


----------



## chris84 (24. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Vielen Dank auch  an die oder den "Bikefreund/e" für das Nadelholz auf der Strecke
> die kleinen Sprünge gaben den letzten Kick!!!!


allerdings, da wusste jemand scheinbar genau was Mountainbiker brauchen  hat spaß gemacht!


----------



## Hoppl (24. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Vielen Dank auch  an die oder den "Bikefreund/e" für das Nadelholz auf der Strecke
> die kleinen Sprünge gaben den letzten Kick!!!!




Viele dumme Biker - ein Gedanke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (24. Mai 2009)

Hi, Leute, 
sehr schöne Strecke und super Verpflegung. 

So bekomme ich auch mal die Pur unter die Räder. 

Die Pur ist immer eine Reise wert.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. Mai 2009)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Hi, Leute,
> sehr schöne Strecke und super Verpflegung.
> 
> So bekomme ich auch mal die Pur unter die Räder.
> ...



...den letzten Teil üben wir aber noch....wenn Dein Antrieb wieder in Ordnung ist 

Gib zu, Du wolltest uns nur die Wurst wegessen 

Bis demnächst


----------



## nojumper (24. Mai 2009)

schade nur, dass vor Ort dann entgegen der Ankündigung hier der Start kurz vor 11 abgelehnt wurde, da das offizielle Startfenster nur bis 10 gewesen sei 
Egal, dafür gab's dann stressmäßig Bomber- und Totenkopf-Abfahrt


----------



## Dijo (26. Mai 2009)

Hat echt wieder Spass gemacht,

nette Mitfahrer, tolle Strecke, geiles Wetter.


war ja sonst immer auf der blauen Route unterwegs, aber die grüne hat auch was.


----------

